# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: make exe file

## anisaanisa

چه جوری میشه فایل exe ساخت برای یه فرم توی jbulder؟ اصلا میشه؟

----------


## amirfarshad

شدنش که میشه فایل exe ساخت.
اگر هنوز پیدا نکردی جواب رو، بگم؟

----------


## amanat

اگه میشه بگید،چون من خیلی وقته دنبالشم .البته من با netbeans کار می کنم.

----------


## manvaputra

> شدنش که میشه فایل exe ساخت.
> اگر هنوز پیدا نکردی جواب رو، بگم؟


فایل EXE توی جاوا؟! بعید می دونم تا جایی که من می دونم فایل های اجرایی در جاوا JAR هستن ، البته می گم تا جایی که من می دونم!

----------


## Nazanin-Zohreh

یه نگاهی به این سایت بکنید

http://www.ej-technologies.com/produ.../overview.html

http://www.downloadto.com/tag/jexe/

تا اونجا هم که کاشف به عمل امده exe کردن فایل های جاوا توصیه نمیشه

----------


## mazdadoost

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=105459&page=2
لطفا یک مقدار بیشتر قبل از ایجاد تاپیک جستجوکنید.(به عنوان یه یک پیشنهاد برای جلوگیری از دوباره کاری!)
موفق باشید.

----------

